# CPT for dilation of urethra



## shepherddl (May 14, 2014)

I need the CPT for dilation of urethra.  No cystoscopy, just dilation, please.


----------



## debipbarik (May 14, 2014)

*Male or Female???*

When posting a query, give sufficient information . By the u can refer to 53600-53665. :


----------



## shepherddl (May 14, 2014)

Thank you!  It is a female.  53665 works perfect!


----------

